# Food Safety News - 03/06/2022 Publisher’s Platform: Infant Formula Cronobacter and Salmonella Outbreak: I still have questions



## daveomak.fs (Mar 6, 2022)

*Publisher’s Platform: Infant Formula Cronobacter and Salmonella Outbreak: I still have questions*
By Bill Marler on Mar 06, 2022 12:20 am
I might have missed it, but has anyone received answers to these basic questions?Question 1:  Given that illnesses began in early September 2021, did that fact that Cronobacter sakazakii is only reportable in Minnesota hamper the investigation and delay the outbreak announcement and recall? Question 2:  With illnesses occurring (that we know about) beginning September... Continue Reading


*Public food complaints in Ireland up in 2021*
By News Desk on Mar 06, 2022 12:03 am
There was a rise in the number of consumer complaints to the Food Safety Authority of Ireland’s (FSAI) advice line in 2021. A total of 3,414 complaints were made, with 36 percent relating to unfit food and 24 percent to poor hygiene standards. All complaints received by the FSAI were followed up and investigated by... Continue Reading


----------

